# For the Guiness Lover



## abjcooking (Jul 1, 2005)

After the Great Britain Beer Festival, in London, all the brewery presidents decided to go out for a beer. 

The guy from Corona sits down and says,_ "Hey Senor, I would like the world's best beer, a Corona."
_The bartender dusts off a bottle from the shelf and gives it to him.

The guy from Budweiser says, _"I'd like the best beer in the world, give me 'The King Of Beers', a Budweiser."_
The bartender gives him one.

The guy from Coors says,_ "I'd like the only beer made with Rocky Mountain spring water, give me a Coors."_
He gets it.

The guy from Guinness sits down and says, _"Give me a Coke."_
The bartender is a little taken aback, but gives him what he ordered.

The other brewery presidents look over at him and ask _"Why aren't you drinking a Guinness?" _and the Guinness president replies, _"Well, I figured if you guys aren't drinking beer, neither would I."_


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL I love it!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 1, 2005)

I understand SOOOOOOOOOOO well!!!!   Guiness is THE best!


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

Your joke is quite tasteful, in more ways than one!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't like beer, but I still think this is funny!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

That's a good one!


----------

